# Manuscript Monday



## yeggy (Mar 28, 2012)

Manuscript Monday is an initiative of Pan Macmillan Australia. 

Pan Macmillan Australia 

Every Monday they accept emailed first chapters, a 300 word synopsis, and a pitch that requires answering some questions that differ according to the your targeted audience. 

They promise a one month turn around - that's pretty amazing. If you haven't heard from them in one month, they're not interested. 

I finally sent the first chapter of my finished young adult fantasy novel, Blood Crystal, last Monday. The thing that held me up was the question: 'Are there comparable titles in the market?' I couldn't find one but was reluctant to say that. 

Anyway, it's in now and I have to apply myself to the copy edit of the rest of the manuscript - that's a glue my bum to my seat affair. 

Anybody else had any experience with Pan Macmillan?


----------

